# R32 GTR at the beach



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

Think i have made my mind up on selling her. Just dont get the useage out of her  But i thought i'd show her off one last time


































































And my two babies tucked up in bed


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

really nice and clean GTR :thumbsup:

looks great mate


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Al_s13 said:


> And my two babies tucked up in bed




How do you get it in there:chuckle:


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

DONT SELL IT!!!

You will not be happy with a 350z


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

bucket and spade ?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

loving the car mate, looks well smart, what is the HUD your using??


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Is that a Ninja I spy there? 

As for the HUD - looks like a Defi VSD.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

mate - mine spends about 30 days a year on the road, the other 335 it spends parked in my workshop (usually up on stands!!)

That's not the point of a GTR - it's about the experience and pleasure of driving it and owning it - no matter how often or otherwise you do drive it!

Either way - nice car - looks very clean. Do you find the HUD usefull?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

woah that is a very very very nice example. 10/10. awesome stance on the car


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

Its actually easier than it looks getting the car in. The garage is very wide. 








NINJA !!!!!!

I'm not too sure about the HUD. It looks fancy, and its easier to glance at the revs. But maybe just a gimmic. I dont really use the car in anger so cant really comment.

Thanks for the positive response guys!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

frostmotorsport said:


> mate - mine spends about 30 days a year on the road, the other 335 it spends parked in my workshop (usually up on stands!!)
> 
> That's not the point of a GTR - it's about the experience and pleasure of driving it and owning it - no matter how often or otherwise you do drive it!
> 
> Either way - nice car - looks very clean. Do you find the HUD usefull?


yes i'm the same with my 32gtr... i don't think i have opened the cars doors in 6 months but the thing is i know she's there waiting for me ...i couldn't bare to part with her...
meanwhile i cruise about in my 1.2 corsa ...:thumbsup:
don't sell her mate ....even more so at the moment with the market the way it is ..


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

Well, i just dont know. I want an E46 M3.


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice looking 32, and nice ninja too.
I only have mine on the road for 6 months of the yr in the summer and only use it when its dry, sits under cover in car port over the winter and gives me time to work on it etc.I have a 1.4 civic for everyday use, could never sell mine(well only for gtr at some point  ) plus as miragev said the market at the mo is dyer, my father in law tried selling his skyline and has now given up and put it in hibernation till things pick up.


BMW or GTR?????mmm ;-)


----------

